
Show HN: New version v2 released for texthelper1, JavaScript library - kor3
https://www.npmjs.com/package/texthelper1
======
GrumpyNl
The endpoint, does it just ad the dot or does it check if there is already a
dot?

~~~
kor3
New version (v2.0.1) publish for endpoint method change.
[https://www.npmjs.com/package/texthelper1/v/2.0.1](https://www.npmjs.com/package/texthelper1/v/2.0.1)

